# La Manga in winter



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi looking to go to La Manga this winter can anyone tell me whats its like there and the area the other thing is to go back to Benidorm maybe Raco :roll:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It's a big sprawling shanty town of a site. The best part of a thousand, or more, pitches. Fairly cramped in the middle sections with high hedges and not much sunshine in Winter. Good facilities on site though and helpful staff. Packed full of all nations wintering there. There is a cafe on a dirty scrubby beach. The site is a reasonable walk to the town, which is mainly holiday accommodation, but does have some shops and bars.

It is along side the Mar Menor which is as close to an inland sea as you can get. Very shallow and somewhat polluted because of that.

Many people go there and have a fab time and so go back time after time. We tried it once for a week and moved on! Horses for courses! Both major clubs and many others from across the EU have winter rallies there so it must have something!

I think there are some videos of the site on You Tube, or there were.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We spent a year there one week (well it felt like it) wont go back.

Andy


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Went a couple of years ago, not thrilled, wont be going back!


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice enough site, we spent a few days there in February, but it's size goes against it in our opinion.

It was just about full when we arrived and we thought it somewhat noisy, due to the numbers of people wandering around. To be fair, we didn't get much choice of pitch. Wouldn't stay there more than a week but many people overwinter. We were pitched next to a guy who had been there for 2 years!


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Not for us lasted two days , prefer a more natural winter site


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Just arrived home from there after a 4 months stay, we also stayed there 4 months last year and the year before and the year before.
I can understand the negative comments but they are usually from people who have only been there for a week or so. As a place to live in Winter it suits us fine although the Camping Club rally this time was disappointing mainly due to the crap stewards.
Very good for walking, cycling and golf, good restaurants around including the one on site which someone wrongly described as a Cafe.
You do however need transport but car hire was cheap at the airport at something like 6 Euro's a day.
All being well we will be back later this year or perhaps January.

Mike


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*La Manga*

Thanks for those mixed comments i suppose we had better try it to see if we like if not go back to Benidorn for the rest of the winter counting the last 2 months at work retirment coming up yippeeee :lol: :lol: 8) mick


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There are lots of places in Spain to Winter at. We use Camping Torre Del Mar at Torre Del Mar in Malaga Province on the Costa del Sol. A nice site, handy for the town and prom/beach. 200 or so pitches, swimming pool and two facility blocks, one just refurbed. Have a look at their web page.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We went to Christmas CC rally at La Manga a few years ago and had a good time but wouldn't go back there. Its too far from anything interesting to do outside the site.
The restaurant was very good.
We would go back to Torre del Mar. Nice, not too touristy, town. Excellent site on the edge of the town, nice promenade and good transport links along the coast.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*LA MANGER*

HI WE GO THERE, IF YOU ARE INTO WATER SPORTS IT IS THE BEST YOU CAN GET, THE WATER IS WARM AND YOU HAVE ABOUT 2-300 YARDS WHAT YOU CAN PADDLE OUT SAFELY (IF YOU DON'T GET HIT BY A WINDSURFER, THE BAR IS VERY CHEAP FOR MEAL AND DRINKS IF YOU ARE A BIKER IT IS GOOD YOU CAN GO ROUND THE MERE BY GETTING THE FERRY AT THE FAR END OF THE MERE THERE IS A SMALL BEACH ,DEPENDS WHAT YOU WANT TO DO( I WINDSURF SO CAN BE A BIT BIAS )I CANNOT UNDER STAND THE BOSS NOT LICKING IT KENNY


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If after spending enough time there and you want to move on, instead of heading back to Benidorm why not try moving a little further south to Puerto de Mazzeron or Aguilas. Both are excellent places to stay and not too comercialised. Slight downside is the abundance of tomato sheds. Aguilas has one of the best mardi gras in Spain if you are there at the right time


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We stayed there for about a month in 2008. Here is a link to a slide show we made then which hopefully gives you a feel for the place.
http://kvisit.com/S4alN

Patrick


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have stayed there, and I'm afraid to say we hated it, too big, too noisy & some parts looked like a shanty town.

The beach was dirty, but the restaurant & toilet blocks were good.

We stayed there during low season and there wasn't much open in the town.

Cavaqueen


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We love it and after last years absence will return as stewards on the camping and caravanning rally in January 2014.
This is the clubs largest rally and with the club now matching ACSI rates on shorter stays will almost certainly stay so.


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,
We live 10km away from La Manga site. As people have said it does look a bit run down and scruffy, which in truth it is.
However we spent our first ever night in our brand new motorhome there 6 months ago, so the place has some sentimental memories for us  
If you want a more upmarket site to overwinter on, try http://www.campinglomonte-alicante.es/ which is only 0.5km away from us (we secure store the motorhome there).
It has only been open for 2 years, has some great facilities, the staff are wonderful, and it has some great winter rates with guaranteed sunshine, and is in the ACSI sceme.
I would thoroughly recommend this site.  
Cheers
Brian


----------

